# Suggestion to improve ratings system



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

Since passengers don't seem to completely understand the ratings system, I have a card taped to my headrests explaining that "Drivers must maintain a 4.7 star average or be terminated. 5 stars should be given unless the ride is not satisfactory. If service is excellent, please leave a comment along with your 5 star rating!" Been holding steady at a 4.87 after a dip into the 4.7's. Comments are way up in my weekly summary email too. Some people just naturally assume 4 is good and 5 is exceptional. (I know my service is excellent because I'm a talker, I rarely miss turns, I know a few shortcuts, and my car is always clean - I own a shop vac and professional carpet shampooer).

But I shouldn't have to do that. 

Uber's rating system should automatically prompt the passenger to choose from a list of common complaints or "Other" (with explanation) whenever someone doesn't give a 5 star rating. That will help drivers improve their service rather than the current optional comment.

Does anyone know how to get suggestions to Uber other than email which will just result in a canned response from a low level agent?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You can try and forward it to your local support office. Can't say they will listen right away, but it may be added with various other requests for things.

I think for Uber safety going to be the major app tech changes. I would think there will be a soon an Uber panic button for both rider and driver that will engage support immediately. That will take priority.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

In either case you'll get the same level of response, I have another suggestion, let's boycott Netflix for taking the early episodes of top gear off their selection! Booo! Anyone know where to make suggestions to Netflix?


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

player81 said:


> Since passengers don't seem to completely understand the ratings system, I have a card taped to my headrests explaining that "Drivers must maintain a 4.7 star average or be terminated. 5 stars should be given unless the ride is not satisfactory. If service is excellent, please leave a comment along with your 5 star rating!" Been holding steady at a 4.87 after a dip into the 4.7's. Comments are way up in my weekly summary email too. Some people just naturally assume 4 is good and 5 is exceptional. (I know my service is excellent because I'm a talker, I rarely miss turns, I know a few shortcuts, and my car is always clean - I own a shop vac and professional carpet shampooer).
> 
> But I shouldn't have to do that.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see the card you made for this purpose, and possibly publish it! Would you mind sharing? (I'm a Buzzfeed News reporter)


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Grand said:


> This is a 2 year old thread??


Reminds me of a time last month when I was looking at a thread, and three posts were current and then I scrolled up noticed they were discussing how the rates were about $2/mile, and then I realized it went back to mid 2014.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Zombie thread.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

I think they could improve it by getting rid of ratings completely, I mean this is dirt cheap transportation people are paying for, would you rate your bus driver or give them badges?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> I think they could improve it by getting rid of ratings completely, I mean this is dirt cheap transportation people are paying for, would you rate your bus driver or give them badges?


I believe bus drivers are required to do some actual training and get certified.


----------

